# Draft or circulation?



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

I am confused about the need for pigeons to have good circulation but not drafts and damp conditions. I live in PA and the winters here can be somewhat unpredictable. We made an outdoor coup for our five birds. Half of it is inclosed the other is caged in. The bottom of the indoor part is wire mesh but we made it so when it gets cold we can slide a board underneath . Kind of like a regular bird cage. My question is how do you know when to close up the bottom and when is it good to leave it open? There is ventalation at the top.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Close it up when the temp nears freezing.
Chris


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Pigeons don’t like drafts; they can become sick due to a draft.
Pigeons can tolerate cold weather if they have been acclimated.
If they are allowed to remain outside in the cold (no drafts) during the fall, they will develop feathers and tolerance to colder and colder weather.
But they need to be out of the wind, out of the wet, they need a safe, dry place to live.
If you have a draft coming in from the floor, try to prevent this.
If you have a draft coming from anywhere, try to prevent this.
Otherwise, your pigeons will be able to survive the cold of the winter.
During cold weather, I leave some lights on in the loft, perhaps 3 or 4 bulbs.
This can reduce the cold; it can give the birds vision at night, etc.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

I was confused on the very same thing too in building my loft. I guess the drafts mean, like said, if all is warm but you have this one small area where cold air is seeping in or cracks in the walls, or window areas where cool air is seeping in. I've heard that the healthiest birds were in lofts that were more open (window wise) but ones that were kept dry..because they can withstand the cold temperatures but not dampness and they are getting a lot of ventilation. 

I also know that you want to keep the northern winds away from coming in, which is why you face your coop south/southeast. So I have a big windowed area facing East that is kept open for ventilation and the window that goes into the aviary area, gets closed at night especially to keep out the northern winds. 

So birds that just live outside aren't really getting the "draft" since their entire area is the same temperature.

[This message has been edited by ddpowell (edited October 05, 2003).]


----------



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

I appreciate this info. I do find it confusing. The windows and doors were all sealed so there won't be drafts. But then with the floor open I wasn't sure if this was a draft or ventilation. If you have rafters on the top and and open floor would this cause a draft? And what if you live in an area that has had a wet season and it is danp everywhere? Am I over worrying this to much?


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

The open floor won't be good if it's humid there, if it rains alot etc.. the droppings will go to the ground and then they get damp and wet, and the combination will not only make your birds ill, but yourself possibly by breathing those fumes.

I would highly suggest having a closed floor and I'm not sure what you mean about your rafters. It is closed up on top, can rain get in? You don't want anything getting wet. 
How is it that you have an open floor..exactly how is it situated?


----------



## babybob (Sep 23, 2003)

The roof is slanted and it is open where the boards are to make the roof. the bottom is made out of wire mesh and we have a board ready to slide under when it is needed. There are shelves in the enclosed part for them to perch and an outside part that is enclosed with the wire mesh for when the want to go out. It is about 36" from the ground.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

You just need to make sure the cracks between the boards are sealed up and put some black or white roofing-it already has the shingle texture on the outside, you might be able to pick up a little at your local hardware store, like Home Depot.

I live in wet, rainy Florida so I understand. Your coop is a good distance from the ground, and the board you slide in will work. We have the same type of coop. I have two sheets of plexi glass that slides into place for cold weather, we just take it out and hose it off every other day. Just make sure you can close off the area between the outside aviary and the coop. We put a little door to their entrance from coop to aviary. They hang out there just like they are sitting on their front porch, checking out the neighbors! so cute! Treesa


----------

